# Commuting on a budget. Purchase advice?



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello, all. My wife and I have been talking about biking to/from work for some time, and the gas hike is a good motivator. I'm hoping to solicit some advice from you all, since I've never owned a road bike of any type. Always been a crash-through-the-woods kinda guy.

First, my requirements: My commute is ~20 miles each way with some very sustained climbs. Gear includes a laptop PC each, maybe some books. As endurance develops, I'd like to take larger tours. Since I have to buy 2 bikes, I'd like to keep the budget to $500 each, but could be persuaded to stretch it to $1k each, if the argument were compelling enough.

So, I've been looking at touring bikes like the Cannondale T800 and Trek 520. Being a mountain bike guy, I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking at. Any guidance will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

-Joe


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Get a $600 bike, budget the rest for accessories.*

In the store where I work we have some really nice $600 bikes that would make great commuters (Bianchi Brava, Trek 1000, Giant OCR3). Sure, you could spend more money and get a somewhat nicer bike but to really get much real world improvement you would have to move into the $1000 price range.

For the difference you could set yourselves up to be real bike commuters. You are going to need (in no order really);

Helmets
Good Locks
Good Lights
Fenders
Flat and on road bike repair set-up
Cycling specific clothing (shoes, shorts and gloves at a minimum)
A rack and bags to carry your stuff.
Water Bottles and cages.
Upgrade to clipless pedals.
A digital camera for ride reports.
Raingear.

If you don't buy this stuff with your new bikes you are going to want and get it all in the first few weeks of commuting.

Go to a bike shop and work your best deal for 2 bikes and all the stuff. This is the time of year when summer shops really want to reduce inventory so if you don't insist on an exact brand and model you may be able to get a nice setup for the both of you for that $2000 which seems to be your upper limit.

Good luck and remember to post a report.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Good list with comments*

Helmets
Indispensible - buy them immediately if you don't have them.

Good Locks
Try to find a safe place inside the building where you work and use locks as well. 

Good Lights
10W rechargeables are pretty cheap these days and good enough for most of us.

Fenders
I drive if it's raining in the AM, but keep a clip-on rear fender on the bike most of the time
anyway

Flat and on road bike repair set-up
Buy it with the bike and use at least one spare tube as well as a patch kit

Cycling specific clothing (shoes, shorts and gloves at a minimum)
I commute in running shoes (see clipless pedals below), would get wool socks.

A rack and bags to carry your stuff.
I use a messenger bag, which may not be enough for a lap top and clothes

Water Bottles and cages.
 Profile plastic cages are one of my favorite value items. Shop should give you a bottle 
with their name on it.

Upgrade to clipless pedals.
I pass on this one. Clips and straps are good enough for me.

A digital camera for ride reports.
Yes and a guitar or synthesizer to provide background music for the ride reports.

Raingear.
At least a waterproof (NOT RESISTANT) jacket and probably pants for colder days


I'd add Reflexite to the list. I have it all over my bike so it glows in the dark from any angle.


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

Since we're MTB'ers, we've got much of the (most excellent) checklist. I've even got a guitar and bass  Thanks for that. Will I need a special rack for the bass amp? It's pretty big...

Heading off to the local bike shop for some browsing after work. Any other advice on which bikes I might like to look at? Are the touring models the way to go for needs like mine?

Thanks again,

-Joe


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*I haven't kept up on specific brands and models.*

A few years ago I'd have recommended a Lemond Poprad, but I don't know if they are still available. Often bikes in a given price range look to me to be of pretty similar qualities. Just make sure there are eyelets for a rear rack and clearance, front and back, for big tires and fenders.

Most long term commuters I see have frankenbikes with strapped on stuff that suits their needs or idiosyncracies. For example, you'll probably want a trailer for that bass amp. I, on the other hand, ride with a clip-on handlebar bag to augment my messenger bag, and aero bars for riding into the wind and getting my headlight in front of the handlebar bag.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Touring models are definitely a good way to go--they'll have the fittings for the racks and fenders, a much wider range of gearing (with a lower bottom end), more relaxed (read "stable" and "comfortable") geometry, clearance for wider tires.... Since you speak of wanting to do touring as your endurance develops, why not get the bike now, instead of having to buy another when you're "ready" to tour?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> Touring models are definitely a good way to go--they'll have the fittings for the racks and fenders, a much wider range of gearing (with a lower bottom end), more relaxed (read "stable" and "comfortable") geometry, clearance for wider tires.... Since you speak of wanting to do touring as your endurance develops, why not get the bike now, instead of having to buy another when you're "ready" to tour?


 Bingo! and you can mimick you mtb geometry


----------



## cbbaron (Apr 18, 2003)

The Trek 520 seems to be the best touring bike in the $1000 range. The Jamis Aurora ( http://www.jamisbikes.com/bikes/05_aurora.html )is several hundred cheaper and has most of the functionality but with lower components. Surly ( http://www.surlybikes.com/ ) makes the CrossCheck as a complete bike which has all the fittings for a commuter and light tourer with different tires or the Long Haul Trucker which is a full on touring frame which you can build up yourself. 
New you are looking at around $800 for these bikes, but you maybe able to find some deals on last years bikes or used.
Craig


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Commuting on a Poprad*



rusa1586 said:


> A few years ago I'd have recommended a Lemond Poprad, but I don't know if they are still available. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I am commuting on a 2004 model Lemond Poprad. I know that there was a 2005 model; I don't know about its status for 2006.
> ...


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

*The saga continues...*

So I went to my LBS today. I was completely ignored by all of the employees. Two even made eye contact with me and continued to ignore me. Nice!

I went to a less local LBS and was treated very well. The only problem is they only carry Trek and Specialized. I took a look at the Trek 520. I didn't really like the bar end shifters, but it seemed OK otherwise. It was a bit uncomfortable, but the frame was prolly one size too small for me.

The sales guy directed me to the 1200C, which I liked very much. Still in my price range, and seems like a really nice bike. It's more a road bike than a tourer, but has a really comfortable geometry. It's still got bolts for a rear rack, but nothing in the front. Should I pass this up as a commuter?

Trek also has their "Trekking" series, but they all have straight bars. I think I'm going to want a set of drop bars. I tried some of the straight bar bikes and it felt like my mountain bike with skinny tires. Not really what I'm looking for.

Thanks,

-Joe


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Find something*

with long seatstays. The touring or cyclocross bikes offer better clearance for wider tires. You may consider front rack and panniers. There are plenty of companies that offer panniers and laptop specific bags for bikes. Barend shifters are a low cost easy maintenance alternative to STI or Ergo shifter systems. My commute is only 10 miles one direction so I use the Chrome messenger bag. My panniers were a little small and the Chrome allows more storage. Idealy if you can keep the weight off the rear wheel you can go longer in between truing of you wheels. Bikes fully equipped with Sora or 105 offer pretty good bang for the buck. If you go with the rechargable lights make sure they are light weight as every little bit of extra weight you add to the bike you will feel it on hills. Most important tip: leave a little extra early should you need to change a flat. I carry a small flashlight and truing tool just incase. Leaving early will allow you to change your flat at a somewhat relaxed rate. How many times have you had to change a flat in the morning only to start worrying about how much it will make you late? And what usually happens? You start frantically sweating. Avoid the sweating by allowing yourself the extra time incase of emergencies or like me once in a while grab that extra cup of coffee along the way. Good luck to you, I hope you and your wife can find a good deal. Try and spend some time on your new bikes getting everything adjusted prior to your commuting regimine if possible. One more thing, take along baby wipes if you don't have a place to shower. Leave your lock at work to lock up your investment there.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

My advice is that if you have misgivings about the bikes you've looked at, don't pull the trigger yet. I don't know where you are or how many shops you've got to choose from, but if there's a Bianchi dealer anywhere close you might look at the Volpe; it's their touring-cum-cyclocross bike, steel frame, triple crank, wide-range gearing, rack and fender mounts, good tire clearance...and it lists at $850. You could probably get a pretty good deal on a closeout '05 model. http://www.bianchiusa.com/570.html

Good on ya for walking out of that first shop. You might want to call up and talk to the owner or manager some time and point out why your money went elsewhere.


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

Funny you should mention Bianchi; my wife went to a different shop that carries Bianchi. She picked out...*flip*flip* the Castro Valley ($800), Bergamo ($640) and Brava ($720). The Volpe, however, does look like the bike I could grow with the most. The Castro Valley is nice - and built on the same frame as the Volpe - but I think I'd be unhappy only having 1 chainring.

I had to walk out. I can't stand being ignored in a place I've gone to spend my hard earned cash. I'll gladly pay more elsewhere if that's what it takes. I will see if I can get a hold of a manager or owner.

Thanks so much for all the replys. You all are a great bunch 

-Joe


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Roll your own? I took an old steel frameset, added a downtube rear friction shifter, a rear derailleur, a set of old 105 brakes, some moustache bars (just to be weird), and an old wheelset... and also a rack. I'll ride rain or shine and am not afraid to lock it up. I really wouldn't want to use anything new for commuting.

I probably have $200 into the bike- and close to 150 in lights... and $75 in racks and panniers.










I built a comparable bike for my wife... out of an old Centurion frame- although she hated the bullhorns and I went back to drops. Hers is a single speed.










The issue with commuting is you can't control the weather, and if you are like me, you'll neglect maintenance once in awhile. I rode the 40 mile round trip fixed mostly, but facing relocation to some mountains, I opted for what is now a 7-speed. The other issue is with locking up your bike. I keep mine indoors at work, but for errands, I wouldn't want a new bike. Thieves don't care if you have a Trek 1000 or top-shelf Colnago- in fact most would probably go after the Trek first...


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

Those are some excellent points, especially about locking it up. I've been on the hunt for used bikes for the last couple of weeks, but nothing exciting has popped up here. Paitence, I guess  There's also that new bike smell...

"I hate waiting." -Inigo Montoya

-Joe


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I like the Castro Valley, too, but as you point out, the single chainring would be limiting, at least for touring use--but then, Bianchi _is_ pushing it as a dedicated commuter. I'm just wondering (never having seen one in the "flesh") if the CV frame has the cable stops for a front derailleur, since it is ostensibly the same frame as the Volpe.


----------



## ottomark (Sep 13, 2005)

Joe,

You've really hit the nail on the head. I've been looking for several months. I have a mountain bike (1990 Gary Fisher; weighs about 62 pounds) and I can't make any headway. I believe now that I want two bikes -- a commuter and a bike for centuries. But like you, I've found most LBS's to be worthless. I live in south Florida and I've only found one bike shop that I really liked -- Pro Cycles in Stuart. But they sell Specialized and Raleigh, and I don't think I want either one. Most bike shops, if they give me the time of day, push Trek to such an extent that I just leave. An LBS with a good selection and helpful service is so rare. And yet I want to support them. It's like bookstores. I want to support a local bookseller but there aren't any left where I am so it's Barnes & Noble or Amazon. Because I can't get good help at B&N, I use Amazon so that I don't have to deal with anyone. I'm at that point with bikes, which makes things more difficult -- meaning that I'm at the point that I want to do it myself. And for that, I'm leaning toward some type of Frankenbike for my commuter (touring type frame and used components) and a Kogswell P for my longer rides. I know I'll need some LBS support for installation of the BB and other parts, but for me that'll be preferable to getting something I don't want.

Mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

I wish I could afford two bikes, as well. *sigh*

Is it cost-effective to build a Frankenbike? I was pretty pleased with some of the Cannondales I saw today, and finally found a bike shop I like. They offer free lifetime service, and their sales help was excellent. They carry Cannondale, Trek and can order a few others.

I like the Cannondale T800/T2000 and the Cyclocross/Cyclocross Disk. I'm leaning towards the tourers, methinks. While the Cyclocross bikes are cool, they've only got 2 chainrings, and I might need some granny gear action 

-Joe


----------



## ottomark (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey, if you've found something you like, go for it. That bike shop wouldn't happen to be in south Florida, would it? I've read that people really like the Cannondale tourers. Good luck and let the group know how you like it. 

Mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

Nope, north/central NJ. I'd really like to ride the Cannondale touring bikes, but finding someone with one in stock is a tall order.

-Joe


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

*Cannondale Cyclocross Disc*

I have a Cannondale Cyclocross disk and they are great bikes. Strong light and fairly stiff.

It is a bit of a pain to mount racks and conventional fenders on the bike. If you do get one, try to get the LBS to do the mounting for you.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*Frankenbike*



Nostalgia said:


> Is it cost-effective to build a Frankenbike?


Etremely, if you are willing to put in some time on the project. See:

http://home.earthlink.net/~fbagatelleblack/frankenbike/index.html

for the first chapter of my current project.


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> I wish I could afford two bikes, as well. *sigh*
> 
> Is it cost-effective to build a Frankenbike? I was pretty pleased with some of the Cannondales I saw today, and finally found a bike shop I like. They offer free lifetime service, and their sales help was excellent. They carry Cannondale, Trek and can order a few others.
> 
> ...


I have been commuting/touring/fun-riding on my Cyclocross for almost a year and have about 4K miles on it. You can mount racks and fenders on it without any trouble and have a very acceptable bike right out of the box, the weakest part on it is the wheels I think. If I'm riding lots of hills I put an 11-34 mountain bike cassette on it and have the same range as a triple.

When I bought mine I also went from shop to shop until I found one I liked and had them order the bike for me. I really think the shop is more important than the bike if your starting out and need the technical advise/backup. I'm a lot better about fixing and maintaining my bike now than I was when I got it mostly because I didn't want to pay to have a shop work on it (we moved out of state and can't get back to the first shop) so I do my own stuff now.


----------



## cbbaron (Apr 18, 2003)

Nostalgia said:


> I went to a less local LBS and was treated very well. The only problem is they only carry Trek and Specialized. I took a look at the Trek 520. I didn't really like the bar end shifters, but it seemed OK otherwise. It was a bit uncomfortable, but the frame was prolly one size too small for me.
> 
> The sales guy directed me to the 1200C, which I liked very much. Still in my price range, and seems like a really nice bike. It's more a road bike than a tourer, but has a really comfortable geometry. It's still got bolts for a rear rack, but nothing in the front. Should I pass this up as a commuter?
> Thanks,
> -Joe


Bar end shifters are little more difficult to use than the Brifters on modern bikes but they are popular with tourers because they are much more reliable and easier to repair than Brifters. The 520 could probably use a little more rise in the stem to increase the comfort. A good LBS could probably work with you on getting a good fit what ever you chose.
I was also impressed with the comfort of the 1200C. It looked like it would be a good commuter, expect (and I found it a big exception) it uses short reach brakes and therefore doesn't have room for 28mm tires with fenders. 
If you can find a local LBS that carries Jamis look at the Aurora. Also if you have a favorite LBS, just about any LBS can order you a Surly CrossCheck. Both look to me to be excellent values in commuter/touring bikes. 
Craig


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

I've finally found one or two shops I'm really happy with. I've also narrowed my search for a new bike down to the Cannondale T2000 or the Specialized Sequoia. Yes, I've stretched my poor budget to death 

I've heard good things about the Sequoia, and my LBS is building up an '06 for me now. If I like it, he says he'll order me an '05 and knock $100 off. Sounds good to me!

-Joe


----------



## Isaac (Sep 18, 2005)

I've been riding an ancient Trek Antelope (borrowed even) to work and doing some research at LBSs for a couple of weeks. I assumed what I needed was a hybrid. All of the sales guys pointed me in that direction, so that's where I've focused my search. Have I been looking at the wrong bikes all along? It seems like when most of you talk about commuter bikes you're referring to flat-bar road bikes rather than the quasi-granny hybrids. This thread has been pretty helpful, but now I'm second guessing myself.

Nostalgia?I don't want to hijack your thread, so here's what I've been looking at so far (in the $300?$500 range): Raleigh Passage 5.0, Bianchi Advantage, Giant Cypress DX, Trek 7200 or 7300. Someone mentioned previously that Trek shops tend to push hard in that direction. That's been my experience as well. They must have some sort of perks for top sales of their stuff. One shop carries Jamis, Bianchi, Kona, and Raleigh, and they really pushed me toward the Raleigh stuff. They don't carry Bianchi hybrids, so I had to ask them specifically about the Advantage after I did some looking online. Bianchi's stuff just _looks_ so cool. I know that's shallow, but hey. Just consider that all of this is coming from someone who hasn't owned a bike for at least 15 years.


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

Hijacker!! Just kidding 

Most of the LBSs here are making the same straight-bar hybrids. In fact, only two of the many, many shops I called stock drop bar touring bikes. Each of those two LBSs carried a single model.

For the type of riding I'm looking to do (see my original post) my needs are more towards a cyclocross or road bike. Which is why I'm down to the Specialized Sequoia or Cannondale T2000. I like that the Cannondale frame is made in the USA...anyone know where Specialized's is made?

Like you, I had a $500 budget (note the use of past tense!). I haven't been able to find anything that suits me in that price range. The Trek 520 is a fairly nice bike, but I don't think I'd be happy with it in the long run. And I hope to own this bike for a long, long time.

-Joe


----------



## Isaac (Sep 18, 2005)

Past tense budgets must be all the rage. I started out at $300 max--remember that it's been a decade or so since I've been on the scene--and it has since moved up to 500. Tops. OK, maybe 600. But no more than that! I guess we're looking for different uses as well. I'll be riding 10 or 12 miles six days a week, so the details might not be as important to me as they will be to you. So keep the expert advice coming guys.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Isaac said:


> Past tense budgets must be all the rage. I started out at $300 max--remember that it's been a decade or so since I've been on the scene--and it has since moved up to 500. Tops. OK, maybe 600. But no more than that! I guess we're looking for different uses as well. I'll be riding 10 or 12 miles six days a week, so the details might not be as important to me as they will be to you. So keep the expert advice coming guys.


I'm telling you guys, you can hold the budget. ~$600 got me a glorious handbuilt R531 frame with a mix of XT and XTR 24-speed components and other good stuff all around. Shop eBay, shop Nashbar sales, shop

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/BOBishBikesFS

Buy used stuff. Use a little elbow grease. You'll be amazed what you can buy and build for $500.


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> I'm telling you guys, you can hold the budget. ~$600 got me a glorious handbuilt R531 frame with a mix of XT and XTR 24-speed components and other good stuff all around. Shop eBay, shop Nashbar sales, shop


I agree, this is a great idea. I can't speak for Issac, but a guy like me doesn't know what he's looking at in used gear. For example, the sentence: "handbuilt R531 frame with a mix of XT and XTR 24-speed components" means almost nothing to me. This makes it a little difficult and intimidating to build up my first road bike from used components. I did just bid on a 2004 Specialized Sequoia on Ebay. I bid $604. Some nimrod sniped it from me with 15 seconds to go for $607. Few things are more annoying; it negates the point of proxy bidding. But that's another thread, entirely 

So right now, my mentality is this: For another $500, I get a brand new bike with warrantied components, and support and lifetime service from an LBS. Is it worth it? I don't know.

-Joe


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> I agree, this is a great idea. I can't speak for Issac, but a guy like me doesn't know what he's looking at in used gear. For example, the sentence: "handbuilt R531 frame with a mix of XT and XTR 24-speed components" means almost nothing to me. This makes it a little difficult and intimidating to build up my first road bike from used components. I did just bid on a 2004 Specialized Sequoia on Ebay. I bid $604. Some nimrod sniped it from me with 15 seconds to go for $607. Few things are more annoying; it negates the point of proxy bidding. But that's another thread, entirely
> 
> So right now, my mentality is this: For another $500, I get a brand new bike with warrantied components, and support and lifetime service from an LBS. Is it worth it? I don't know.
> 
> -Joe



One thing you might want to consider is that as youi start to ride more and maybe want to ride further and/or with group rides, your comfort bikes might not be enough bike for you. I don't mean that you should look at $2K carbon, but looking at a touring or road bike with a little more performance might be a better option long-term.

When I was in the same situation last year (sorta, I ws upgrading my POS commuter to a nicer more reliable bike) I spent as much as I could afford and then some. I've never regretted it, the bike is rock solid and has all the performance abilities I need or want.


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

SCW said:


> One thing you might want to consider is that as youi start to ride more and maybe want to ride further and/or with group rides, your comfort bikes might not be enough bike for you. I don't mean that you should look at $2K carbon, but looking at a touring or road bike with a little more performance might be a better option long-term.


SCW,

Are you talking about the Sequoia? The Elite version I'm looking at is a $1300 bike with 105 components. I'm looking at this bike for just the reasons you state above: I can use it as a commuter now, but should be good enough to keep me busy for a long time. Do you disagree?

Thanks,

-Joe


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

I use an older Trek XO-1 cyclocross bike for my commuter. The new ones are $999, but you can pickup a used one on eBay for about $500. Can take wide tires and fenders - a little more upright, comfortable ride. I prefer the aluminum frame. I've stripped it of all paint and decals, so it's bare. No rust to worry about and a little wax keeps the corrosion at bay. Sealed components make it low maintenance. I'm running bar ends with a 1x8 speed setup - also for minimal fuss and muss.

http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2004/road/xo1.jsp


----------



## cbbaron (Apr 18, 2003)

Nostalgia said:


> SCW,
> 
> Are you talking about the Sequoia? The Elite version I'm looking at is a $1300 bike with 105 components. I'm looking at this bike for just the reasons you state above: I can use it as a commuter now, but should be good enough to keep me busy for a long time. Do you disagree?
> 
> ...


The Sequoia looks like a nice bike for a commuter. Comfortable geometry, long reach brakes, good components. Make sure it has all the bottle cage, rack and fender mounts you want. Other than that I like it. 
Craig


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Here is a link to a wonderful bicycle that would be a great long-distance commuter. It is close to your price range:
> http://www.jamisbikes.com/bikes/05_quest.html


Actually, the Aurora might make a better commuter - cantilevers and room for fenders:

http://www.jamisbikes.com/bikes/05_aurora.html

Gawd, I dig Jamis bikes. I just wish they made frames big enough for me.

- Forbes


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> SCW,
> 
> Are you talking about the Sequoia? The Elite version I'm looking at is a $1300 bike with 105 components. I'm looking at this bike for just the reasons you state above: I can use it as a commuter now, but should be good enough to keep me busy for a long time. Do you disagree?
> 
> ...


Actually that looks fine, I had the Sequoia mixed up with the Raleigh comfort bike, I can't remember what that name was. I was thinking that the Sequoia had a very relaxed geometry and flat bars.

Too many bikes listed in this thread


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> I agree, this is a great idea. I can't speak for Issac, but a guy like me doesn't know what he's looking at in used gear. For example, the sentence: "handbuilt R531 frame with a mix of XT and XTR 24-speed components" means almost nothing to me. This makes it a little difficult and intimidating to build up my first road bike from used components. I did just bid on a 2004 Specialized Sequoia on Ebay. I bid $604. Some nimrod sniped it from me with 15 seconds to go for $607. Few things are more annoying; it negates the point of proxy bidding. But that's another thread, entirely
> 
> So right now, my mentality is this: For another $500, I get a brand new bike with warrantied components, and support and lifetime service from an LBS. Is it worth it? I don't know.
> 
> -Joe


Joe, you make excellent points. Bike shops are great resources, and I encourage you to utilize them. Find a good one and get the bike from them. They will give you (some) free service, help you out if you ever need warranty help, and generally provide you with all the expertise you need to make your cycling enjoyable.

Here is a link to a wonderful bicycle that would be a great long-distance commuter. It is close to your price range:

http://www.jamisbikes.com/bikes/05_quest.html

Good luck!

- Forbes


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

Oooh! Nice bike!!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

How about a Breezer or an Electra Townie? Nice for rides around town and can haul stuff as well. Failing that an Xtracycle would be great if you really want to haul things. 

http://www.breezerbikes.com/bike_details.cfm?bikeType=town&frame=u&bike=freedom

http://electrabike.com/04/bikes/06bikes/townie/06_twn_24.html

http://www.xtracycle.com/product_info.php?cPath=4&products_id=70


----------



## Isaac (Sep 18, 2005)

The only problem I see with the Jamis bikes you linked to (and other road bikes for that matter) is that I would have to hunch over like a real rider. Call me a weenie, call me lazy, whatever--I just don't want to do that. If I had enough money I'd buy a recumbent so I could just sit back all the way to work.

As far as building my own, I agree with Nostalgia. I could probably get it done eventually, but that laziness thing pops up again. Let's see, I'm all about comfort and instant gratification. I sound pretty bad, don't I?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> How about a Breezer or an Electra Townie? Nice for rides around town and can haul stuff as well. Failing that an Xtracycle would be great if you really want to haul things.
> 
> http://www.breezerbikes.com/bike_details.cfm?bikeType=town&frame=u&bike=freedom
> 
> ...


Breezers rock! And, I think I could set up one of their XL frames so I could fit on it. I think the guys on this thread might want to make a few adjustments for long-distance commuting on the Breezers. Specifically, they might want to switch the following:

Handlebars: A nice set of moustache bars would give you long-range comfort.

Tires: Switching to 26"X1.25" slicks (Specialized Fat Boys, etc) would dramatically decrease rolling resistance.

But leave the Nexus hub and the light! Too cool...

- Forbes


----------



## Isaac (Sep 18, 2005)

More good links. I'm learning so much I feel like I'm back in school. 
I just talked to my local Electra dealer and he recommended a hybrid over the townie for commuting. They look really cool though. I like being low to the ground. The Xtracycle thingy is pretty cool too. I can see myself riding back from the store with some groceries strapped to the back and the kids in a trailer.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> For example, the sentence: "handbuilt R531 frame with a mix of XT and XTR 24-speed components" means almost nothing to me.


They say a picture is worth 1000 words...


----------



## cbbaron (Apr 18, 2003)

The Aurora is probably a better value as a commuter than the Sequoia but the Sequoia does have long reach brakes which should give plenty of clearance for 28mm tires with fenders. Good enough for on road commuting. 
You can raise the bars of the Aurora or similar tourer with a simple replacement of the stem with a high rise or adjustable stem. You should be able to increase the handlebar height by atleast an inch or two. If that isn't high enough then your probably right and a tourer is not right for you.
Craig


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

It's not that I don't think a tourer is right for me - I really like the Cannondale T2000 - the problem is, none of my LBSs (I've tried at least 8 in the area) carry touring bikes for me to test ride. One carried a single bike, but it's well over an hour away. I'm not going to buy sight-unseen.

The Sequoia has a "4-position adjustable stem" according to the Specialized website. Is that what you were talking about?

Is there a reason I'd be able to replace the stem on the Aurora and not the Sequoia? Why do you think it's a better value?

The Aurora looks nifty, too (I'm assuming you mean the Jamis Aurora); I'll check it out! Thanks,

-Joe


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> It's not that I don't think a tourer is right for me - I really like the Cannondale T2000 - the problem is, none of my LBSs (I've tried at least 8 in the area) carry touring bikes for me to test ride. One carried a single bike, but it's well over an hour away. I'm not going to buy sight-unseen.
> -Joe



did the cannondale shop have regular cannondale road bikes in stock? geometry should be the same as the touring models, just different frame and components. i would definately buy sight unseen as long as i knew the fit would work. compromising and buying a bike just because it's all that the LBS had in stock might be a miserable decision. some bikes make great commuters, others really don't. there are certain features (rack mounts, fender/bigger tire clearance) that i wouldn't do without on a dedicated commuter/possible touring bike.

happy shopping, and good luck. i wish i were in your shoes! it's always nice getting a new bike.

the_dude


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

Dude,

They did have others in stock. However, the geometry of the tourers is quite a bit different. The head tube angle is different, and they have a longer chainstay and wheelbase. The tourer frame is unique to the T2000/T800. Will I notice the difference? I don't know, which is why I wanted to try 'em out 

Thanks for the advice,

-Joe


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> It's not that I don't think a tourer is right for me - I really like the Cannondale T2000 - the problem is, none of my LBSs (I've tried at least 8 in the area) carry touring bikes for me to test ride. One carried a single bike, but it's well over an hour away. I'm not going to buy sight-unseen.
> 
> The Sequoia has a "4-position adjustable stem" according to the Specialized website. Is that what you were talking about?
> 
> ...


Getting a higher stem on either of these bikes would be relatively simple. I understand why you don't want to buy a bike sight-unseen. It might be worth your while to make a major road trip one Saturday and drive to a well-stocked shop that has lots of different bikes for you to try. Where do you live? What is the nearest major metropolitan area? You could do a lot of research on the phone - find a shop within 3 or 4 hours that carries a good stock of bikes - then go make a day trip out of it!

Both bikes (Aurora and Sequoia) look like they would serve your needs extremely well. If I were you, I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about which one is the better deal. If possible, test ride them both. Buy the one that feels better to you. You won't go wrong either way. If you can only find one or the other, and it feels good to you when you test ride it, buy it.

My 2 cents.

Good luck!

Forbes


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

If I were to buy a new commuter bike, it would probably be this (or similar)...

http://www.schwinnbike.com/products/bikes_detail.php?id=607

(Schwinn Super Sport DBX).


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

rmp said:


> If I were to buy a new commuter bike, it would probably be this (or similar)...
> 
> http://www.schwinnbike.com/products/bikes_detail.php?id=607
> 
> (Schwinn Super Sport DBX).


I HATE ALL YOU NORMAL-SIZED PEOPLE!!!!

You can just stroll into a bike shop and take your pick of all these AMAZINGLY COOL BICYCLES!!! I've loved that Schwinn DBX since the first moment I laid my eyes on an ad for it. So much that I considered cutting out the ad, sending it to Allan Wanta, and telling him "Make me a bike just like this one in a 68cm frame!!!"

OK, OK, I don't hate you. I'm just jealous as hell.

Forbes B-Black
6'6", in search of the perfect 68cm frame


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

nmnmnm


----------



## cbbaron (Apr 18, 2003)

Nostalgia said:


> It's not that I don't think a tourer is right for me - I really like the Cannondale T2000 - the problem is, none of my LBSs (I've tried at least 8 in the area) carry touring bikes for me to test ride. One carried a single bike, but it's well over an hour away. I'm not going to buy sight-unseen.
> 
> The Sequoia has a "4-position adjustable stem" according to the Specialized website. Is that what you were talking about?
> 
> ...


The Sequoia by design has a longer head tube which when combined with an adjustable stem (included) will allow a pretty upright sitting position. 
I was refering to the Jamis. I think is is a better deal because it is a slightly better commuter (better tire clearance and a longer chainstay) and is steel (I perfer steel over Al but thats just me) and is $800 vs. $1300. The Sequoia has better components but I would not spend that much extra for the level of upgrade. 
You choices may be different. The Sequoia makes it easier to get the handlebars high and it is probably lighter than the Aurora. I don't think you would be dissapointed with it. If you like the Sequoia I would not purchase the Aurora sight unseen over it. 
Craig


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

Craig,

Thanks for the advice! I called to my local Jamis dealer, and they pretty much had nothing in stock  I'm going to ride the Sequoia today. The shop said they'll sell it to me for $1100, since it's end-of-year. I'm going to see if I can talk him down a bit more, since I'll be buying two. The upright position will be especially important for my wife.

-Joe


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

*Pulled the trigger!*

Went to the LBS today. The wife and I rode the Sequoia and Allez, just so we'd have a comparison. I learned that my wife, who is 1/2" shorter than me, requires a bigger frame. We also learned that she does not like toe clips. And she's got the scrapes to prove it  

The Sequoia has a much smoother ride than I had expected - and we even rode the base model without the carbon/Zerts seatstays. The Allez is way harsh by comparison. The Allez did accelerate a lot faster, though. The Sequoia is super comfy without feeling like a Huffy, and it certainly goes fast.

Anyhoo, we ordered a pair. Mine in M(54.5cm), hers in L(57cm). They should be here by the weekend. Paid $1099 each (normally $1300), and the LBS says he'll give us 20% off accessories when they come in, plus lifetime service. Nice 

One question re: pedals: The LBS guy said I'll need new shoes to go with the SPD pedals on the bike, or I can change them out for a set of ATACs (I've got ATAC XSs on my MTB now). The ATAC box says "SPD" compatible. What does that mean to me?

Thanks for all the great advice, all! Hey, anyone want to buy a slightly abused $500 budget? 

-Joe


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> Went to the LBS today. The wife and I rode the Sequoia and Allez, just so we'd have a comparison. I learned that my wife, who is 1/2" shorter than me, requires a bigger frame. We also learned that she does not like toe clips. And she's got the scrapes to prove it
> 
> The Sequoia has a much smoother ride than I had expected - and we even rode the base model without the carbon/Zerts seatstays. The Allez is way harsh by comparison. The Allez did accelerate a lot faster, though. The Sequoia is super comfy without feeling like a Huffy, and it certainly goes fast.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,

Congrats! Enjoy the new rides!

Before you leave the store for good, make darn sure your wife is comfy on the bike. Like most women, she has longer legs relative to torso length than most men do. Unfortunately, many bike shops only use leg length when they size a bicycle. This can result in women being too "stretched out" over a long top tube. If your wife feels like she is reaching out too far to get to the handlebars, you can get a shorter stem or bars that don't stick out so far. If you think she will want to make changes like this, it's best to let the LBS know this BEFORE they build the bike out of the box, so they can build it with the components you specify.

Some companies make womens-specific geometries on some of their models. Your wife's bike wasn't such a model, was it? If it was, then disregard everything I said above.

If you are riding with SPD-compatible cleats already, you should not need to get new shoes. Or, if you are riding with shoes that can take SPD cleats (aka "SPD-Compatible", you should only need to buy new cleats. If you like the pedals on your current bike, tell the LBS to put a set of those on the new bike and give you credit for the pedals that came with the bike.

Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Congrats! Enjoy the new rides!


Woohoo! You know we will 



fbagatelleblack said:


> Before you leave the store for good, make darn sure your wife is comfy on the bike. Like most women, she has longer legs relative to torso length than most men do. Unfortunately, many bike shops only use leg length when they size a bicycle. This can result in women being too "stretched out" over a long top tube.


No, the guy was very thorough. He even adjusted the handlebars to a more comfortable position for my wife's test ride based on her comments when trying out the 54cm. The Sequoia has an adjustable stem, and the guy said we'll get all that fully sorted out on the trainer when the bikes come in. My wife was very happy with the fit of the 57cm.



fbagatelleblack said:


> Some companies make womens-specific geometries on some of their models. Your wife's bike wasn't such a model, was it?


Nope. My wife wouldn't be caught dead on something marketed as "women specific," anyway 



fbagatelleblack said:


> If you are riding with SPD-compatible cleats already, you should not need to get new shoes.


Cool. The ATACs say they're SPD compatible, so I may be able to get away with not buying new shoes yet (my goal).

Thanks!

-Joe


----------



## Isaac (Sep 18, 2005)

*Almost there*

So Nostalgia got his deal done, and I'm still quibbling. I thought I wanted a granny comfort-hybrid, but I like riding the flat bar road-ish bikes better. I've got it down to a Trek 7300FX (or 7200FX), Specialized Sirrus, or a Kona Dew Deluxe. The Dew Deluxe puts me at the very top of my budget, since the shop gave me a price of $499. They don't have a regular Dew available in my size, so the DD is my option there. For the same money I can get the Sirrus, which was a zippy little ride. For less money I can get the Trek 7200FX ($350) or 7300FX ($400+). The Treks ride nice enough, but I've heard things about Trek's recent quality that make me nervous. Three bikes, three shops. I dig the rider-owned hippy-dippy stuff the Kona brings, but is it worth it? If the regular Dew was available this would be a done deal. Any suggestions? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Isaac said:
 

> I dig the rider-owned hippy-dippy stuff the Kona brings, but is it worth it? If the regular Dew was available this would be a done deal. Any suggestions? Anyone? Bueller?


I sold a lot of Konas, back in the day. They seemed to make people happier than the sum of the parts would suggest. Don't know why. You won't go wrong with any of the bikes listed (although I'm totally ignorant about Trek quality issues - do tell...), but Konas, for some unexplained reason, are especially fun.


----------



## Isaac (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool. Thanks. I think that's what I wanted to hear, but I'd also like to have a few dollars in my pocket. But money comes and goes, right? Mostly goes, but still. The Specialized _was_ a spritely ride though. I wish I could get both.


----------



## evilpoot (Aug 12, 2008)

I realize this is an old thread, but thought I'd reply anyway. If you're on a budget, scan eBay or any other place that lists used bikes online (clubs etc.). Look for a used cyclocross bike. They're sturdy and make great commuter bikes--some even have rack/fender mounts. You can usually find a decent used cross bike for 500-600. Typically you'll see Redlines, Treks, Cannondales, Norcos--all very decent bikes. I picked up a beautiful Wilier cyclocross bike in very good condition (it had been used as a commuter) with all Ultegra for $900. Being able to put larger tires (700x28-32) makes for a much more comfortable commute.


----------



## timyak (Aug 29, 2008)

I like the feel of steel for riding and the Jamis Aurora or the Jamis Coda Sport would be great for commuting or even touring should the occasion arise. However if you are like me and get a little leary of riding a steel bike in the rain alot, then I went for the Schwinn Super Sport line. Aluminum and carbon hold up quite well in the lousy weather. Good luck. Timyak


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy thread necromancy Batman!


----------

